# me



## megwell (Oct 20, 2012)

megwell here

last year was my first season.
I believe I did everything correct
first 2 times I went boarding (mt baker wa) I took lessons

my gear
burton custom flying v
cartels for bindings

I went to baker about 10 times
I also went to Revelstoke for a week
and Sun peaks
(i'm canadian)

I was instantly hooked

i'm also 43.

gf has been boarding for approx 12 years 
and everyone else who i board with has many more years expirience than me which pushes me to go harder

I've only rode mountains...... no parks
today I picked up a rossignol expirience board.......... primarily for mountains

but as a beginner i still have questions and value the knowledge and advice from other people


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds awesome bro! Last season was my first season as well and I am 30. Also a Canadian, though I did not hit Revy last year, hopefully this year. Your setup seems pretty solid to me. Glad to have you around!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

megwell said:


> megwell here
> 
> last year was my first season.
> I believe I did everything correct
> ...


ar eyou rela ted to eecumm ings?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So you were part of the canuck invasion last year...damn lot of ya last year. Have you tried little canada....Costco in Bham?


----------



## megwell (Oct 20, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So you were part of the canuck invasion last year...damn lot of ya last year. Have you tried little canada....Costco in Bham?


yes last year was epic in baker......... and no........no costco..... don't buy milk lol

and ah.............. no..........

ar eyou rela ted to eecumm ings?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not related to ee...knew the name but had to look him up. Pm when you are hitting Baker and I try to meet up.


----------

